# Football in Abu Dhabi



## dean2012 (May 5, 2012)

Hi

I'm interested in playing football in Abu dhabi - 7 or 8 a-side or 11 -aside - or even just a general kick about - Any ideas where I can get a regular game?

Thanks

Dean


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

dean2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm interested in playing football in Abu dhabi - 7 or 8 a-side or 11 -aside - or even just a general kick about - Any ideas where I can get a regular game?
> 
> ...


Check out the site DUPLAYS.com Dubai Recreational Sport Leagues, Events and more from DUPLAYS, it regularly organizes a lot of sport events.

Hope it'll help.


----------

